# Hi Everybody



## SahBumNimRush (Dec 18, 2009)

I have been browsing this forum over the past year.. . I finally decided to join in on the conversations and registered an account.  I'm still exploring the site overall, but I LOVE the forums! 

My name is Benjamin, and I am a 5th dan in Moo Duk Kwan Tae Kwon Do.   I have been practicing under the same grandmaster for 24 years.  I'm looking forward to talking with other traditional martial artists, and I hope I may contribute to some of the wealth of knowledge I have seen here!

Chung Sung!


----------



## Carol (Dec 18, 2009)

Welcome :wavey:

Glad to have you on board with us!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 18, 2009)

Welcome and as you can tell we have alot to offer.


----------



## seasoned (Dec 18, 2009)

Welcome, we are glad you decided to join the site. Enjoy.


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 18, 2009)

Greetings, Benjamin.  Welcome to MT!


----------



## stickarts (Dec 18, 2009)

welcome!


----------



## bluekey88 (Dec 18, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Tensei85 (Dec 18, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## fyn5000 (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome to Martial Talk.

fyn


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Dec 19, 2009)

Thank you for the warm welcome everyone!


----------



## Steve (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome.  The TKD area of this forum is lively.


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!  I'm glad you made it over to introduce yourself.  It is nice to have more MDK here, even if it is Tae Kwon Do.


----------

